# Ford Fair 2009



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi All,

Mr Viper had spotted my Work from Ford Fair on Another Forum and reminded me to post it here for your viewing hope you like.

The Show



























MORE Here
http://www.imagejb.co.uk/2009/index.php?album=Ford_Fair

Track Time




























MORE Here
http://www.imagejb.co.uk/2009/?album=Track_Action_at_Ford_Fair

Andy Gallacher & Charlie Shaw in there Mk2 Focus Cosworths










MORE Here
http://www.imagejb.co.uk/2009/?album=Ford_Fair_Andy__Charlie

C&C Welcome.

CheeRS James.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

fricking ace!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Cracking pics, James :thumb: You're getting quite the lensman 

I've been trying to pick which one of the Mk.1 and 2 RS2000s in that first pic I'd like if given the choice.....and I can't - I want them both 

As you say you took loads of that crystal blue Sapph, do you have any more shots ready to upload as I'd love to see some more of that one :argie: (was this restored or original, I forgot to ask you?).


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

great photos,even better cars


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Viper said:


> Cracking pics, James :thumb: You're getting quite the lensman
> 
> I've been trying to pick which one of the Mk.1 and 2 RS2000s in that first pic I'd like if given the choice.....and I can't - I want them both
> 
> As you say you took loads of that crystal blue Sapph, do you have any more shots ready to upload as I'd love to see some more of that one :argie: (was this restored or original, I forgot to ask you?).


All the Mk1 and 2s in the first pics are member of the notts group mate there lovely cars and we have such a good collection of old skool.

Im going to make a gallery for the Crystall Blue Sapph as its so special to me, i will add it on here when its done, and the car is fresh out a 3 years resto, im hoping to be doing an Article for Rallye News on it soon so will pass he info on when its done mate.

Cheers James.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome shame about andy gallacher's ten of the best winning focus getting mullard though awesome car that


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

colarado red said:


> awesome shame about andy gallacher's ten of the best winning focus getting mullard though awesome car that


Yes that was a shame, he started striping it down yesterday to jig it for change so if all goes well there i think he's going to repair the damage and he should be flying in no time again.

:thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

FAO Mark AKA VIPER

E777 LCR Crystall Blue Sapphire Cosworth(Class A) Standard Winner.

http://www.imagejb.co.uk/2009/index.php?album=E777_LCR_Crytsall_Blue_Sapphire_Cosworth

Cheers James.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

james_RScos said:


> FAO Mark AKA VIPER
> 
> E777 LCR Crystall Blue Sapphire Cosworth(Class A) Standard Winner.
> 
> ...


Yeah, what it is, like an old Sierra or summat? 

:lol: Seriously though - O M  G!!!! :doublesho

Will be studying these pics in great detail later, cheers for that, James :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice photos:thumb:

I was there too. Went with the other half in her Fiesta ST.

Heard about the Track Focus, didn't get a chance to see it on track unfortunately.

There were some very nice cars on show.

Chris.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I dont think it was anywhere near as good as last year or the year before that, getting to be too much of the same.
For all you ford fans, i find santa pods classic ford show to be better.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

I saw the Focus crash, it was quite a slam il tell you! I have an image of it. Driver pixelated out in respect. (hope its ok to post it, will take down if not?)










full size


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I wonder where he got that original dealer window sticker from (assuming it's not the one that's been in the car since new?). Do you think he's had that made James? I want something similar for mine (but obviously with the dealer my car came from, not Hendy's).

Been having a good look at the pics. Jesus that's setting the benchmark high isn't it!!! All the little date stamps!!!

Was the 26k mileage genuine then? I'm guessing so. 

Did you say it gets trailored everywhere? Shame that as it's the only thing I can fault it on as it's cheating in my book and gives an unfair advantage to those with the ability to do that.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Had a great day at ford fair.was some really nice cars there.fell in love with a moonstone 3dr.Andy g's focus is nasty shame he had the accident


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Viper said:


> I wonder where he got that original dealer window sticker from (assuming it's not the one that's been in the car since new?). Do you think he's had that made James? I want something similar for mine (but obviously with the dealer my car came from, not Hendy's).


Easy one this Mark,

You need to find a car with the same dealership sticker on take a picture and then reproduce them in photoshop(from the horses mouth), thats what the lads with E777 did, most others do the same too.

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

james_RScos said:


> Easy one this Mark,
> 
> You need to find a car with the same dealership sticker on take a picture and then reproduce them in photoshop(from the horses mouth), thats what the lads with E777 did, most others do the same too.
> 
> :thumb:


Well, I could quite easily make up a Photoshop using info and logos etc. from original sales invoice for the car (was a Ford dealer in Wales, but I forget the name at the minute). It's just the printing bit to get it to be sticky on the printed side to fit on the glass that's got me stumped - if you could find out how any of the Ford boys have printed theirs I'd appreciate it


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Viper said:


> Well, I could quite easily make up a Photoshop using info and logos etc. from original sales invoice for the car (was a Ford dealer in Wales, but I forget the name at the minute). It's just the printing bit to get it to be sticky on the printed side to fit on the glass that's got me stumped - if you could find out how any of the Ford boys have printed theirs I'd appreciate it


Clear Vinyl, info printed on the back in stages i would of thought Mark, the company i work for has a sister company that sells Vinyl and printers for printing onto it, i wil talk to the Ford boys and to my contact @ work and let you know if we can do something.

Im going to have a go at drawing mine.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nice one James :thumb: I'll have to see if I can fish out my sales invoices to see if there's a logo on it


----------

